# check out this 96 ss job we just finished



## phat threadz (Aug 31, 2005)

check out this job http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/madukesham/album?.dir=/f4edre2


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

nice job i was just lookin at that on another board. How long did it take?


----------



## phat threadz (Aug 31, 2005)

IT TOOK ABOUT 1 MONTH


----------



## phat threadz (Aug 31, 2005)

THIS WAS OUR FIRST JOB


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

not diggin the steering wheel or the stereo work, but seats,door panels, headliner, visors, all look good. not hatin at all, its dope, just tryin to give you a lil help


----------



## phat threadz (Aug 31, 2005)

what about stereo do u not like and as far as the steering wheel i dont like it either but kid didnt want 2 kick out for i nice wheel but thanks for the opinion


----------



## 96capala (Apr 20, 2006)

why did he put caprice seats in?


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

in one pic the material looks kinda sloppy and loose on the rear deck (and the subs suck ass, but thats not your fault) and the whole trunk set up is kinda weird. but overall its pretty damn nice. i derfinately would push it


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

How much did you charge him for the labor/whole setup?



> _Originally posted by 96capala+Aug 11 2006, 12:40 PM~5948161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## phat threadz (Aug 31, 2005)

purplemonte the subs in the rear deck are being used as mids and they sound real good at that freq but yes the blow through hole is a little loose but we are making a impalla emblem to go over the hole i really appreciate all the remarks on the car and just to let everyone know we did the whole car for less then 4500.00 with the 5 inch lift


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96capala_@Aug 11 2006, 11:40 AM~5948161
> *why did he put caprice seats in?
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

i could be wrong but the impala shifter is suppose to be on the floor....right?


and caprice on the steering colum


----------



## phat threadz (Aug 31, 2005)

the floor shifter only came in the 96 only all other years came with a column shifter


----------



## ELTANKE (Sep 10, 2006)

nice colors itd nasty


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

I like it ....its kinda over the top for an SS I would rather see it in a regular caprice but.........nice shit for the streat


he should have left it glass house to show the guts off tho....nothing looks cooler than a nice car glass housed with nice interior speacily if it matches the cars color


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

looks like the material needed to be heated and stretched alittle more in some areas;...looks good.. kinds weird color combo too... but it looks godo


----------



## phat threadz (Aug 31, 2005)

thanks for all your feedback we redid the interior just added the rear deck but everything else is same as stock and yes in a couple of area's like head rest we went back and added some pad and stretched it out we learned a couple of things to do better next time how to videos only theach so much somethings only learned by hands on


----------



## phat threadz (Aug 31, 2005)

plus it matchs extior ]tinypic.com[/URL]


----------



## lowasitgoes (Sep 14, 2006)

looks good but that steering wheel has to go and did i here u say 5 inch lift that shit must look dum


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

thats my cousin....good work man good work.....i like it first job looks excellent!


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

what is the material on the sub box it looks like mono foam?


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

NICE WORK MAN. LOOKS SHARP!!


----------



## trae (Feb 27, 2006)

wher did u get dat gator skinz at ????


----------



## mustangguy82 (Sep 28, 2006)

all Impala SS had the shitfer on the floor they were never on the steering column


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

THIS FUCKIN AIR BAG TOOK ME A COUPLE OF TRIES BEFORE I GOT IT RIGHT.IT JUST TAKES TIME THE MORE WORK YOU DO YOULL FIGURE SHIT OUT.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mustangguy82_@Dec 1 2006, 08:55 PM~6677297
> *all Impala SS had the shitfer on the floor they were never on the steering column
> *




NOT TRUE.ONLY ON THE 96'


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*very "miami-esque"*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mustangguy82_@Dec 1 2006, 08:55 PM~6677297
> *all Impala SS had the shitfer on the floor they were never on the steering column
> *


*only 96 had it on the floor in the console. 94 and 95 have it on the column. and 96 is the only year with anolog dash (wich personally i dont like). i have a 95 and a 96... trust me*


----------



## no1uno (Nov 12, 2006)

nice ass work!!!!! if it was easy every 1 would do it!!!! :biggrin:


----------

